# Looking for work



## eyo1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi
I have been looking for work in Cairo or Hurghada for a while and dont seem to be getting very far...
I have sent my CV to every school / nursery I can find in the areas and applied to a couple of organisations but am not getting anywhere 
I am not teacher qualified but am degree level educated and I am looking from the UK which may be part of the problem.
Does anyone have any tips or know of any decent jobs / organistations that are recruiting?
Thanks from a very frustrated poster.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I suspect the reason is you are applying from the U.K, although anyone here who can speak English can get a job as an English teacher even in the best of schools, bringing someone in from ouside means you have to offer an expat package and why offer it to someone who isn't a qualified teacher.
Please look through the posts were we discussed the prospects of expats not being allowed to work in Egypt,.


----------

